# Pen in the Hat Pairings



## LanceD (Jul 2, 2008)

I finally had some time to get the pairings done. We have 179 IAP members participating this year so I think that this is the largest we've ever had. Please let me know if I left anyone out. It's after midnight now and my eyes are getting blurrier by the minute. 

It's your responsibility to contact the person you're making the pen for to get their mailing adresses and any other info you may need to get their pen sent out to them. 

Have fun everyone and lets see if we can get our pens out to our partners by the 1st of August.

Here goes:

winnpooh makes a pen for follow3
theturningcircle &gt; ed4copies
bobskio2003 &gt; johnstout
sparhawk &gt; bobburt
ilikewood &gt; gerryr
mike in mo &gt; hilltopper46
dickhob &gt; desertyellow
great12b4ever &gt; ronschmitt
jdoug5170 &gt; sawdustier
ron hampton &gt; mick
ehickey &gt; brucek
dee &gt; badger
carverken &gt; docstram
richw &gt; idb2000
snowman56 &gt; les smith
ronschmitt &gt; warren8170
johnstout &gt; airrat
jbpaul &gt; markgum
desertyellow &gt; theturningcircle
rjwolf3 &gt; curlymaplefan 
scribblesticks &gt; 1080wayne

jdmeyers4 &gt; hastur
reinhardj &gt; larry armour
markhix &gt; egerm
airrat &gt; oklahoman
stonemam &gt; nav1uni
wickford &gt; shawn394
babyblues &gt; leehljp
hehndc &gt; edman2
jaydevin &gt; louie
jeeper john &gt; ctwxlvr
dsallee &gt; bmac
arjudy &gt; visexp
russ fairfield &gt; monty
broitblat &gt; livertrans
jim15 &gt; cigarman
darley &gt; russ fairfield
smoky10 &gt; old wrangler
donwae &gt; brez
brobbins629 &gt; kirk franks
les smith &gt; buzz
brokenbit &gt; winnpooh

dmiller &gt; grumps
elliot &gt; bhenr99
bruce119 &gt; tmhawk
angboy &gt; broitblat
writerev &gt; brobbins629
edman2 &gt; great12b4ever
jwalt191 &gt; jeff in indiana
tmhawk &gt; leap
nav1uni &gt; snowman56
mike in nanaimo &gt; bobaltig
hilltopper46 &gt; mitchm
towmater &gt; markhix
jthompson1995 &gt; dntrost
draconias &gt; jkt
leap &gt; skiprat
kmab &gt; keith karl2007
tbone &gt; fritz64
mick &gt; pr princess
ozzy &gt; writerev
roy quast &gt; potolemy
fyrcaptn &gt; kmab

laurie sullivan &gt; lanced
rdunn12 &gt; bigshed
oobak &gt; wdcav1952
mitchm &gt; goodturns
stolicky &gt; smoky10
warren8170 &gt; gad5264
modelmaker &gt; brokenbit
vantoo &gt; rdunn12
eskimo &gt; modelmaker
louisbry &gt; jim15
dkarcher &gt; bitshird
mdwine &gt; rudy vey
eswindell &gt; teaclipper
1080wayne &gt; lostinthewoods
larry armour &gt; avbill
alphageek &gt; bobskio2003
spitfire &gt; jdoug5170
new pens &gt; tweetfaip
superdave &gt; vantoo
bitshird &gt; bear 31
bobaltig &gt; eswindell

leatherman &gt; brentk
stevers &gt; darley
firefyter-emt &gt; onewaywood
bear 31 &gt; celt40
bmac &gt; nick
kirk franks &gt; csue
woodlvr &gt; stolicky
leehljp &gt; jaydevin
rudy vey &gt; jarheaded
maxwell smart 007 &gt; babyblues
skewedup &gt; turkey slayer
jeff in indiana &gt; jssmith
captn g &gt; reinhardtj
jab 1 &gt; barrierbob
wolftat &gt; rochester
sbell 111 &gt; doddman70
redfishsc &gt; angboy
turkey slayer &gt; clthayer
bhenr99 &gt; draconias
gad5264 &gt; pens by design
altaciii &gt; ron hampton

brentk &gt; firefyter-emt 
louie &gt; sparhawk
brez &gt; mdwine
dkf &gt; jeff13
brucek &gt; rjwolf3
lanced &gt; awolfe
teaclipper &gt; fyrcaptn
scotty &gt; jerryconn
barrierbob &gt; jab1
curlymaplefan &gt; n4631x
hosspen &gt; gagler
bananajeep &gt; scoutharps
grumps &gt; turningnut
docstram &gt; jthompson1995
ctwxlvr &gt; jeeperjohn
badger &gt; mike in mo
it's virgil &gt; woodlvr
dntrost &gt; bananajeep
livertrans &gt; dickhob
ozmandus &gt; dmiller
gerryr &gt; scribblesticks

onewaywood &gt; altaciii
1jaredschmidt &gt; dsallee
gcurran &gt; madwood
pr princess &gt; lwalden
tweetfaip &gt; eskimo
hastur &gt; ehickey
markgum &gt; jwalt191
cigarman &gt; greenmtnguy
ken69912001 &gt; spitfire
monty &gt; redfishsc
greenmtnguy &gt; captg
fritz64 &gt; leatherman
scoutharps &gt; carverken
fstepanski &gt; scotty
buzz &gt; towmater
nick &gt; ilikewood
n4631x &gt; nancy laird
ldb2000 &gt; richw
the benz &gt; superdave

shawn394 &gt; wickford
gagler &gt; stoneman
pens by design &gt; donwae
skiprat &gt; stevers
ones &gt; elliot
egerm &gt; sbell 111
potolemy &gt; jdmeyers4
jarheaded &gt; maxwell smart 007
awolfe &gt; skewedup
follow3 &gt; new pens
lostinthewoods &gt; cowjelly
keithkarl2007 &gt; dkarcher
turningnut &gt; hehndc
sawdustier &gt; the benz
avbill &gt; 1jaredschmidt 
wdcav1952 &gt; tbone
cowjelly &gt; gcurran
bob burt &gt; louisbry
jerryconn &gt; ones
visexp &gt; hosspen

celt40 &gt; arjudy
jeff13 &gt; ken69912001
ed4copies &gt; laurie sullivan
csue &gt; bruce119
nancy laird &gt; mike in nanaimo
bigshed &gt; it's virgil
oklahoman &gt; ozmandus
clthayer &gt; dee
jssmith &gt; oobak
doddman &gt; jbpaul
lwalden &gt; roy quast
old wrangler &gt; alphageek
rochester &gt; wolftat
goodturns &gt; fstepanski
madwood &gt; ozzy


----------



## BigShed (Jul 2, 2008)

Have sent an email to my partner, its_virgil. That's going to take some work to live up to his standard!


----------



## badger (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow, that list is amazing.  Long....  

What a cool place.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 2, 2008)

I guess I better get to work....

That is a lot of participation.


----------



## altaciii (Jul 2, 2008)

lance, you have to many c's in my user name.  Just want to make sure i will be found.  I've been lost for a long time.


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh I see now YOU &gt; make a pen for a person
then another person &gt; makes a pen for YOU
Your name is on the list 2 x's I almost missed that.

Did I get that rite look for your name in TWO places
Who your going to make one for and who's going to make one for you.

I thought it was an even swap. But this is even better Cool.

Bruce


----------



## rdunn12 (Jul 2, 2008)

I noticed myself and some others are listed 2 times.Is this correct?If not which person am I supposed to contact?Nevermind I get it now.DUH


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 2, 2008)

So I would guess it would the responsibility of the person making the pen to contact his partner. To confirm that he's got it.

Then if you don't hear from the person that is making a pen for you. Perhaps you should give him a friendly reminder.

Just a thought
Bruce


----------



## leehljp (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks Lance for all of the hard work you did. It is appreciated very much.

Now to get to pen making!


----------



## Celt40 (Jul 2, 2008)

I might be a bit slow at understanding this partner thing, but i don't understand why my name is on the list twice. I thought that it was a 2 way swap with A partner ????

Can someone please explain to this doppy Scottish haggis what i have to do.[:I][)]


----------



## Rochester (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi Lance,
I found the person who is making a pen for me but I didn't find the match that shows who I am supposed to make a pen for on the list.  Maybe in my old age I just didn't see it.

Dale Pace (rochester)


----------



## Celt40 (Jul 2, 2008)

AHHH. The penny is slowly starting to drop.

Have i got this right.   I get a pen from one member, but i make a pen for a different member. Have i got it!!!!!!!!![8D]

Can someone confrim.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Celt40_
> 
> I might be a bit slow at understanding this partner thing, but i don't understand why my name is on the list twice. I thought that it was a 2 way swap with A partner ????
> 
> Can someone please explain to this doppy Scottish haggis what i have to do.[:I][)]



Dermont, you need to make a pen for arjudy.  Then bear 31 will make a pen for you.  It is not a direct swap.

I hope that helps.


----------



## madwood (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok Lance, maybe I need to clean my bifocals, but I can't seem to find who I'm supposed to send a pen to. I see gcurran is sending me one, but I sure would like to send one out, too. This is fun already, and I haven't even turned the spinny thing on yet!
Thanks,
John


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 2, 2008)

I have noticed some are making pens for one person and getting a pen from some one else while others are making a pen for each other.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 2, 2008)

Lance-  I am happy that I will be receiving a pen from mitchm, but can't find anyone that wants mine!  Playground flashback, last one on the court, teams are even, you don't get to play, nananananana... HELP BEFORE I LOSE IT COMPLETELY!


----------



## babyblues (Jul 2, 2008)

If you hit ctl+f you will bring up the "Find" box.  Type in your username and click the "Find Next" button. (Make sure you spell it right.)  It will bring you to the first occurance of your username on the page.  Keep clicking "Find Next" until you find who you're supposed to make a pen for.  It's much easier than trying to scan through all the pairings.

Would you believe I'm getting a pen from Maxwell Smart!?  I couldn't resist.


----------



## Draconias (Jul 2, 2008)

I am having trouble finding the member I have been paired with.  I looked on both threads and the member list for jkt, but haven't been able to find them.  Could someone help me out?

draconias &gt; jkt

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Ozzy (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Lance,

 I found who I'm making a pen for but did not see who's making one for me.
 Not that it really matters, just curious.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 2, 2008)

Sorry about the mix ups. I think I have it straight now. Added to the list:
rochester makes a pen for wolftat
goodturns &gt; fstepanski
madwood &gt; ozzy


----------



## LanceD (Jul 2, 2008)

Ron sorry about that. Your partner is  dkf and not jkt.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> 
> Ron sorry about that. Your partner is  dkf and not jkt.



WTF?...sorry, too easy.  Thanks for putting this together and putting up with us!


----------



## DKF (Jul 2, 2008)

Lance....First of all, thanks for all your work into this....I believe my user name is wrong on both counts on the list and I just want to be sure I get this correct.  I am DKF ...you have a "dkt &gt; jeff13"...is that me?....and I see that "draconias &gt; jkt"  ...is that me as well?  Thanks.


----------



## jeffj13 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Draconias_
> 
> I am having trouble finding the member I have been paired with.  I looked on both threads and the member list for jkt, but haven't been able to find them.  Could someone help me out?
> 
> ...



Keep in mind, you are not "paired" with this person.  They are the person for whom you are making a pen. He is making one for someone else. In this case --- me!!!

jeff


----------



## LanceD (Jul 2, 2008)

Donald you're correct. I don't know how I could have mxed the letters up like that. I corrected it on the list both ways. My eyes were a little crossed last night after typing so many names


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 2, 2008)

OK, I have found my pairings and have sent both of them an email. Warren (warren8170) will be making a pen for me and I will be making one for Steve (pensbydesign). I feel like a little kid on Christmas morning, this is going to be fun.


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 2, 2008)

LanceD, I for one want to step up and say thanks for putting this together. You did a good thing here.


----------



## winpooh498 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lance,
I found my pairings but my screen name is also wrong, I believe. You have "winnpooh" I assume that would be me. But we all know what happens when we assume sometimes. 

Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## dkarcher (Jul 2, 2008)

Thank you LanceD. The pairings looked like it took some work and a lot of time. Thanks for putting this all together!.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 2, 2008)

jeeper john &gt; ctwxlvr
ctwxlvr &gt; jeeperjohn

interesting


----------



## shawn394 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for doing this Lance.  My eyes are getting blurry just trying to find my name twice so I can imagine what you went through putting it together.  I ended up with a direct swap.  I have wickford on both my names.  Better get busy making a pen now.   Should be fun.


----------



## Scotty (Jul 2, 2008)

Lance  Let me express my thanks for putting this together, also.  It took a lot of time, and I for one appreciate it.


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 2, 2008)

Lance Thanks for a great job what a great thing.

Now when everyone starts getting there pens we need to start a show off your pen in a hat thread. Everybody take a picture of the pen they received and show it off. 

Bruce


----------



## DocStram (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bruce119_
> 
> Oh I see now YOU &gt; make a pen for a person
> then another person &gt; makes a pen for YOU
> ...



........ you got it, Bruce.  And, remember .... everybody makes a pen for me.


----------



## Celt40 (Jul 2, 2008)

Got it together now. Thanks Lance for all your work in setting this task up.


----------



## DKF (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> 
> Donald you're correct. I don't know how I could have mxed the letters up like that. I corrected it on the list both ways. My eyes were a little crossed last night after typing so many names



Thanks Lance.....Quite the undertaking doing this two-way pairing...Thanks again.


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_



........ you got it, Bruce.  And, remember .... everybody makes a pen for me.  
[/quote]

 I got a very special one with your name on it. [}] [:0]


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 2, 2008)

found some bakelite on ebay that might work to make Doc's pen[}][}][}]

http://cgi.ebay.com/19C-ANTIQUE-MED...oryZ1210QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wickford (Jul 2, 2008)

I wanted to drop my 2 cents in too...Thank you LanceD for setting this up!!  Lots or work went into this and it is much appreciated!  I found my partner (shawn394), so I guess I better get busy!!

Thanks again LanceD for putting this together!!


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 2, 2008)

This is a clue were I got some good casting material







[}][8D]


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 2, 2008)

That was for special for doc forgot to mention that.
OK I'm done back to work. I'm problay going to get a beaten now.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## bitshird (Jul 2, 2008)

Lance, thanks for organizing this venture, or adventure, I emailed Bear31 to find out what type pen he wanted, 
Are we supposed to email both parties??


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 2, 2008)

Boy this forum is great. I feel like were all a bunch of buddies who can sit around and joke with each other.

You gotta love it.


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 2, 2008)

Bruce, I feel the same way as you do. I joined this site and read and read and read some more. I did not turn my first pen until May 1st but thanks to all of the knowledge on this site, I feel like I have made good strides.

This pen swap is a great way for us to get to know each other also. Striking up freindships along the way and I am happy to be a part of it.


----------



## sparhawk (Jul 2, 2008)

O.k Think i got it right. i make bobburt a pen and louie makes me one.That second grade education is payin off now![}]Thanks lance for doin this. I have done a cuople of pen swaps but this is totaly cool. Must have been a b*%^^& to figure out the matches. You done good. Now to get to work.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 2, 2008)

I just realized that I am paired up with both Angboy and Monty. 

That is a GREAT problem to have, and I really don't want it fixed if it don't have to be


----------



## LanceD (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> 
> I just realized that I am paired up with both Angboy and Monty.
> 
> That is a GREAT problem to have, and I really don't want it fixed if it don't have to be



That's the way it works,
redfish makes a pen for angboy and monty makes a pen for redfish [8D]

I know that there were a few minor glitches this morning but hopefully the few little problems we had has been straightened out and we can all get those pens made and sent out. Don't forget when you receive your pen please take a picture or two and post it in the pen in the hat album for everyone to see.

I also want to say thanks very much to Cav for moderating this and updating all of the participants on the original post. He's had his hands full lately I just want him to know that all of his hard work here doesn't go unnoticed. Thanks from one Cajun coon to another .

Lance


----------



## turkey-slayer (Jul 2, 2008)

I just wanted to thank you Lance for getting this done and I believe its a great way to see some of the talent here on IAP as well as meet other penmakers Great job!


----------



## Ozzy (Jul 2, 2008)

Oops! I forgot to say thanks to LanceD, and Cav, for all of the hard work they put into putting this together.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Dee (Jul 2, 2008)

This is going to be so fun! I'm really nervous though...LOL~~


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying, Lance, somehow I missed the logistics of the thread[B)].


----------



## Darley (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bruce119_
> 
> This is a clue were I got some good casting material
> 
> ...


That's funny are you doing advertising for Bejin Olympic disk throw


----------



## Darley (Jul 3, 2008)

Lance thanks for doing this PITH a successful one for 2008 I do enjoy the sharing in this comunity,

I would like to say something about the PITH for the new members "" Pen In The Hat ""
as been created by Lou Metcalf aka DCBluesman in 2005 and I thanks all those members who carry on this tradition.

Thanks LOU, and Thank you Lance/cav to do this 2008 another good PITH


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow!  Great memory, Serge.  Yes, the first Pen in the Hat was held in conjuncion with the IAP's first Birthday Bash.  "This we can do the first week of the year.  This we can do and be all of good cheer."  Just like the IAP, the Pen in the Hat just keeps getting better.


----------



## DSallee (Jul 3, 2008)

My thanks go out to Lance and Cav also for putting this together... this will be my first PITH so I'm also a little nervous (like my wife ) but it gonna be fun!!

Now to figure out what kinda mess.. er... pen I should make BMAC   ... hmmm...

Dave


----------



## ken69912001 (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok I understand that I make a pen for spitfire and jeff13 makes a pen for me. But jeff13 doesn't appear to be a member.


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 3, 2008)

Maybe it's jeffj13 I just checked the old list he is on it. But not on this one 
ANOTHER TYPO [:0]

Boy I know this had to be tougph [B)]


----------



## CSue (Jul 3, 2008)

First of all, thank you Lance (and cav) for all the work you put into this!  

It's just getting better every time I check on this.  I was reading  





> This is a clue were I got some good casting material


 from Bruce . . . and since I'm an avid gardener - and get to make a pen for Bruce . . . is that a hint?  

This is great! And I haven't even started "spinning" yet either!


----------



## scoutharps (Jul 4, 2008)

Lance, this is going to be scarey-fun!  Thanks for all your work.  I have visions of 3x5 cards a;; over your living room floor...

I'm thinking that caverken is carverken with a southern accent?


----------



## vantoo (Jul 4, 2008)

good thing it ain't used!!![}]


> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> found some bakelite on ebay that might work to make Doc's pen[}][}][}]
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/19C-ANTIQUE-MED...oryZ1210QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## doddman70 (Jul 8, 2008)

Paging jbpaul i have sent you an email but have still not heard from you maybe my email got lost so i thought i would post here to let you know i have been trying to get a hold of you. if you read this send me a PM with your address so i can send you your pen [8D]


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 8, 2008)

HEY STEVE....@ pensbydesign, are you out there?

I sent you an email and am just waiting on a reply so I can see what kind of pen you might like to have and I know where to send it.


Send me a PM


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by vantoo_
> 
> good thing it ain't used!!![}]
> 
> ...



If you decide to use this, make sure to put it to it's appropriate use, first.  "Doc" would far prefer "unique" to "unused" in his antiques.[8D][8D]


----------



## gad5264 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just a question to the group. My partner that I am supposed to make a pen for has been M.I.A. since 6/25 with no responses to PM's. Would it be OK to make a pen for the person (warren8170) that is going to be sending me one or should I hold out a while longer?


----------



## bobaltig (Jul 10, 2008)

Grant, I think it would be better if you made one for me.  You won't have to wait at all.  Just ship it out.

Thanks in advance.

Bob [8D] 



> _Originally posted by gad5264_
> 
> Would it be OK to make a pen for the person (warren8170) that is going to be sending me one or should I hold out a while longer?


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Jul 10, 2008)

What's the link to all of the pics of the PITH pens that we're making?


----------



## bruce119 (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't think anyone started one yet. But we're going to have to start one soon. We need picts by the 1st of Aug.
[:0] Oh I got to get busy and get that pen made.


----------



## LanceD (Jul 10, 2008)

Under Casual Conversation. It may be buried under a page or two. Jeff was supposed to make t a sticky to keep it on top.


----------



## Modelmaker (Jul 11, 2008)

PAGING Brokenbit, You still around?
I finished your pen and need an address to send it to. I've tried email a few times and gotten no response.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 11, 2008)

Paging richw , will richw please report to PITH pairings forum .
Anybody know richw , if you do please ask him to check his email .
He has'nt replied to my emails and has'nt posted since 7/3


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lance .... "ldb2000".....?[xx(]

Not that it matters much , richw is AWOP (away without pen)


----------



## LanceD (Jul 11, 2008)

This time of the year I'm sure that some are on vacation and maybe hasn't seen the pairings yet. I would give it till the weekend and if you still haven't heard from your partner,  I have a couple of guys that would like to participate and I'll put you in touch with them.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks Lance that would be great....but I was talking about the "idb2000" still


----------



## LanceD (Jul 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ldb2000_
> 
> Thanks Lance that would be great....but I was talking about the "idb2000" still



I know. I can't edit the spelling after 24 hours on the original list.


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 12, 2008)

ooooops ....I forgot about that....sorry for being a pain[:I]


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Looking for...*

*Curlymaplefan*

I have sent two pm's and posted in Casual once.  Please let me know your address so I may send your pen to you.

Thanks


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Lance
I still have not heard from Richw and the time is almost up , you said you had someone else I'm willing if they are


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, I will post up in here to see if my pen-making partner sees it.

Paging Mr. BrentK...   Are you still in for the PITH contest??  I was not able to get in touch with you.


----------



## LanceD (Aug 4, 2008)

well it looks like some people who said they would participate can't be found. Lets try this. Anyone who is having problems contacting their partner please list after this post. I will then do another drawing at the end of this week and pair up everyone for a second time. I hope this will work out in everyone's favor who hasn't been able to contact their original partner.


----------

